# Teddy...



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

My baby birdie was only 2 years young. I don't know what happened... He has always had health problems, but this was so sudden. I can't believe he's gone. Fly free my baby bird, I love and miss you. earl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss







I bet she had a happy life with you


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Teddy will be missed


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

so sorry to hear about Teddy


----------



## cockatielteddy8 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your responses. He was such a good lil guy


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Teddy,may you know Teddy will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge to be reunited with you forever never to be parted again.:frown:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm so sorry  i can't imagine losing one of my fids...


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Teddy  atleast he was a loved little guy in his short time


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry! :frown:


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! Fly free Teddy.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss :-( 
Fly free little Teddy, you are much loved and missed! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

A life is measured in quality, not quantity. I'm sure you gave him a happy life and that's what really matters.

I'm sorry for your loss... fly free, birdie.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Teddy*

I am sorry your time together was so short. We love our fids so much...it is heartbreaking to lose them. Peace to you.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! I am so sorry.

What happened? 

RIP Little birdy


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP Teddy.


----------



## Camilla18 (Jul 21, 2013)

Aw although it was sudden and you weren't ready to see Teddy go, I'm sure he's sitting on your shoulder right this moment! Just because we are unable to see their physical form anymore doesn't mean they're gone gone. 
I'm so sorry for your sudden separation


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

I lost my baby Ricky the day after Christmas unexpectedly. He was only 2 years as well. But he never showed any signs of illness the days before. He was a singer and full of life. I took him and my 2 girls Rosie and Bailey out of the cage so they could be with me. Except i took off to another room after setting them down. As i was in the other room i heard the "freak out" as if they all had flown. I opened the door and Ricky was on the floor in front of my door so i put my hand down and he stepped up & i put him back where he was while I got the girls. After putting the girls back in the cage i went to get ricky and noticed he was breathing heavy. He died in my hands in about 5 mins. I dont know what happened, it was such a shock. My heart is still aching. I miss him so much. I took the girls to the vet and so far everything seems fine with them. I hope so anyway










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

